
Google Turns Over Identities of Bloggers on Benfica - tinkerteller
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/23/sports/benfica-bloggers-google.html
======
writepub
This is worrisome - US laws protect whistleblowers. I'm not a lawyer, and
maybe lawyers here can confirm this, but it seems to me that the accused
could've explored 'whistleblower protections' as a line of defense.

On a secondary note - what information for Google have regarding the blogger?
Was Google the domain registrar or host, or something else.

We need a completely decentralized and anonymous by design TLD, and anonymous
hosting providers - a tor for the host

~~~
decentralised
This wasn't a case of whistleblowing though. It is mounting up to be a case of
industrial espionage using a media company posing as "bloggers" to disseminate
stolen private correspondence using innuendo and fabrications* with a view to
gain illicit advantage over a competitor.

So far every accusation stemming from the stolen documents has failed to prove
any criminal wrongdoing and, this is the important bit, every single legal
case raised so far in multiple courts has been either dismissed or ruled in
favour of Benfica.

* Example: this is a ruling from the Portuguese Media regulator making clear that the bloggers produced fake documents and altered dates and details to make allegations not supported by the stolen documents, so making the case that this is not whistleblowing but an attempt to discredit a business with lies.

[http://www.erc.pt/download/YToyOntzOjg6ImZpY2hlaXJvIjtzOjM5O...](http://www.erc.pt/download/YToyOntzOjg6ImZpY2hlaXJvIjtzOjM5OiJtZWRpYS9kZWNpc29lcy9vYmplY3RvX29mZmxpbmUvNzI1MC5wZGYiO3M6NjoidGl0dWxvIjtzOjMzOiJkZWxpYmVyYWNhby1lcmMyMDE4MTEyLWNvbnRqb3ItdHYiO30=/deliberacao-
erc2018112-contjor-tv)

